# Critique Cruiser



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I got cruiser a few days ago... He is a 8 yr old reg half arab. He is a grey/white paint.. you cant really tell becuase of his winter coat.. but he also has freckles.. adorable.. yes i know he is fat... other than that.. critique? At his other home.. the horses beat the crap out of him.... that is why his front end is all busted up..


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

oh hes really cute poor love those cuts on the front loook pretty nasty was that something that happened recently just before you got him of are they old scars? good luck with him


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How come he is parked out like that, he looks like he is having some issues standing?!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> How come he is parked out like that, he looks like he is having some issues standing?!


My initial thoughts as well - my first thought was "ooh, laminitis?"
Just curious.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I would say so...but the movement shot he looks sound...hmm.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I think he looks lame too...even in the movement shots. Look at the angle of his one foot and his head. When they pull their head up like that, it normally means their one foot they are landing onis sore. But hes in suspension...so i cant tell. 
How does his movement feel to you? Are any of his hooves hot to the touch?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

A bit hard to critique from these pictures, but like the others said, is he lame? Otherwise, I don't know why he's standing parked out like that. :?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It is impossible to tell movement lameness from a photo like that.. a lot of horses that aren't lame run around with their heads up like that... I see him striding out and tracking up at least.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe its juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust me who doesnt think its a lameness issue....

But is he being "asked" to stand like that because he is Half Arabian?

At first i thought he was having soundness issues, then i thought maybe he was being asked to park out. I know near to nothing about Arabains though so i could be completely missing the mark here...  but after looking at the photos again, i see a crop on the ground, and i think they use a whip in the Arabian Show Circuit to get them to park out. The only difference is that his head and neck aren't extended =)

How come he needs a Mechanical Hackamore? be careful with that thing!!  Is it set too high on his head? It looks like the swivel point of the shank is on his cheek. I've never used one of those things before (too worried that I would accidentally be heavy handed) so i could be completely wrong about the placement ^^

I think he is cute, I noticed the paint spot on his shoulder in the first pic! The mane color is a dead give-away!! Just look at those teentsie little footsies!!

Oop! I just noticed something... look at the angles on the Pasterns on his front feet. The Right is MUCH steeper than the Left. =X that could cause some soundness issues.. Have your Farrier take a look at those angles and make sure the hooves are trimmed to try to even it out a bit more. Joey has a milder case of uneven pasterns.. his is actually THE DREADED CLUB FOOOOOT lol! Our farrier gets his angles right and he is always sound and happy!

Congrats on the new horsie!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing...
Why is he parked out? If your not making him do that than it could be another sign of founder or laminitis.

Cant wait to find out... E


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Eep... its too late to edit my post. Darn 10 minute cap!

That being said, even with Arabians they don't actually "park", so i used the wrong term there. My bad!  If he is being asked to stand like an Arab in a halter class, his back legs are way too far back. He is parked out more like a Walking Horse than an Arab =)

Sorry about the misuse in terminology... and the double post! 

**ETA**

Hooray! No double post! I found a picture of an Arabian in a Halter Class stance for reference to those who don't know what I was talking about, lol!:










lol the handler looks silly being on his tippy toes with his blazer all up in his face!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I agree Skippy, but he is stretched out front and back. 
I am going to assume that the rider/handler asked him to do this, but.. it concerns me that he is standing like this (like he wants to pee) in so many pictures. He is not standing like I would expect any gaited/show breed to stand ..


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

okay well... hes learning to stand stretched out so forgive me as he is not perfect just yet. and no hes not lame... Yes we were asking of this... And yes the hackamore was high but we didnt ride him... I prefer the hackamore to a bit anyday. I just through the hackamore on for a picture or two. Any critiques on him instead of his "posture" on stretching out, would be nice.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Painteddreamfarm said:


> okay well... hes learning to stand stretched out so forgive me as he is not perfect just yet. and no hes not lame... Yes we were asking of this... And yes the hackamore was high but we didnt ride him... I prefer the hackamore to a bit anyday. I just through the hackamore on for a picture or two. Any critiques on him instead of his "posture" on stretching out, would be nice.


I am just wondering if the "other half" of him may be one of the gaited breeds like saddlebred or TWH because they will park. There are several breeds that park naturally and it could be that this horse being half arab that the other half is one of them.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Skippy! said:


> Oop! I just noticed something... look at the angles on the Pasterns on his front feet. The Right is MUCH steeper than the Left. =X that could cause some soundness issues.. Have your Farrier take a look at those angles and make sure the hooves are trimmed to try to even it out a bit more. Joey has a milder case of uneven pasterns.. his is actually THE DREADED CLUB FOOOOOT lol! Our farrier gets his angles right and he is always sound and happy!
> 
> Congrats on the new horsie!


Thats from my original post =) I considered it Critique not related to Riding or his Stance ^^ Maybe i'm wrong in assuming that though. The angles are consistently off in the pictures of him standing, so i'm sure it's not just a posture thing... more of a confo. thing. Its worth having the farrier take a look at.

And i'm sorry about commenting on the Mechanical Hackamore... I hope I didn't come off the wrong way, as no harm was intended by it. You just asked for general critique, not critique solely on build... so i wanted to ask about the placement of the Mechanical Hackamore. I'm sorry if I stepped on your toes at all.

I think the reason you didn't get sound critique the first time was because the first people to reply to this thread automatically saw the stance and assumed there was a lameness issue (I did too until I saw he was a half Arab) and didn't take the time to look at the build because of the focal point of the pictures being the stance. Now that it's cleared up people can look at the pictures for his build, not the stance 

Sorry about any confusion =)


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you skippy but i was just refering in general.. You were the only one who really actually gave me a critique and thank you for pointing out the angles on his hoofs. I am having my farrier out in a few days anyways for the new rescues that I got in so i will have him take a look at him. as for the standing pose...i couldnt get him to really to lean forward so I called it good for his first time. I was told he was shown but idk. I havnt recieved his papers yet so i dont know that much about his background at all.... thank you again skippy.


----------

